# Faire des tableaux avec SCRIBUS 1.2.XXX



## Maxenceul (21 Juillet 2005)

Existe-t-il un moyen de créer des tableaux dans Scribus comme dans Papyrus ou encore Ragtime ?
Je n'ai pas trouvé d'outil qui le permette. Du moins, une fois la grille crée, on ne peut plus rien modifier : largeur des colonnes, fusion de cellules ...etc...
Sinon, quelle est la solution ?


----------

